# Phone/ bank machines out in Petwawa



## Franko (30 Jun 2009)

I'm getting mixed reports of both the phone network and the ATMs are out in Petawawa.

I know my home phone is out. I can't even call it on my cell phone, nor can anyone reach me on my cell phone. All I get is a busy tone.

Can anyone corroborate this?

Regards


----------



## 63 Delta (30 Jun 2009)

Have heard the same things today. I know for sure that my cell phone is out, cant call my wife who is heading over from Borden today. Would love to know whats going on. Odd that the phones are out, but not the internet.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Jul 2009)

So?

Send SITREP.

Has the Alien Invasion begun and wiped Petawawa off the face of the Planet?

Inquiring minds would like to know.   :nod:


----------



## Franko (1 Jul 2009)

Apparently a switch got knocked out somewhere.

Regards


----------



## George Wallace (1 Jul 2009)

So Petawawa is still on the map.


----------



## Jammer (1 Jul 2009)

They probably moved the CP...or something like that...(inside joke) ;D


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (3 Jul 2009)

This is the second time in a month or so we in Renfrew County have lost phone service. The first time the service cut  out all 911 service and took out the OPP dispatch and car radios , made the dispatching of police , fire and ambulance services very  difficult.
The cause was the main line near Arnprior was cut during construction prep work to widen highway  17, this also affected ATM and some internet sites and providers.

The most recent one was minor, but here in Renfrew we could not call out side of town, no long distance, some cell companies were also put off line, the net worked , the 1 800 numbers did not.  Any  cell service that  used Bell lines or system were off line too.

here is the link to CBC.ca  that metions it
http://www.cbc.ca/canada/ottawa/story/2009/07/01/ottawa-911-service.html


----------



## Brasidas (3 Jul 2009)

FormerHorseGuard said:
			
		

> This is the second time in a month or so we in Renfrew County have lost phone service. The first time the service cut  out all 911 service and took out the OPP dispatch and car radios , made the dispatching of police , fire and ambulance services very  difficult.
> 
> The most recent one was minor, but here in Renfrew we could not call out side of town, no long distance, some cell companies were also put off line, the net worked , the 1 800 numbers did not.  Any  cell service that  used Bell lines or system were off line too.
> 
> here is the link to CBC.ca  that metions it



Ouch.

I remember as a kid picking up the phone in our PMQ and hearing a conversation down the street instead of a dialtone. Like an ancient partyline. I don't remember losing service completely, but it's been about 20 years.


----------



## George Wallace (3 Jul 2009)

One thing about technology; when it fails, it fails.  Bring back door to door Mail Service.    ;D




Just a lighthearted look at where we are headed.


----------



## wildman0101 (3 Jul 2009)

regards jammer's post
yup moved the cp and lost contact with the guy doing 
the relay with the man-pack 70sish
rearty lines,, i remember picking up phone conversa-
tion with my walkie talkies when i was a kid lol
god those were the days 
just a couple of oddball jokes and comments to lighten up 
your day...
                          cheers and best regards,,,
                                scoty b


----------



## helpup (24 Jul 2009)

Just a update for this that I found funny.  The last one happened on a friday, near noonish. I who make it a habbit to have 200 on me more often then not just sailed through the frustrated Beer store and LCBO lines of fumming debit people.  ( not all stores allow credit cards old school)


----------

